# Any Place to smoke inside??



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

At one time I remember the Phoenix area to be pretty liberal or lax with their anti policies. Is this still the case?? I might be in the area a couple of days and I was curious if there were any lounges that serve drinks and allow smoking.


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

Ya, plenty of shop/lounges around here. You will not have a problem finding one near by. Let me know where you plan to be and I can point you to a few.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I will probably be staying near the Tempo Diablo Stadium so either south of the airport or next door in Tempe.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Serving drinks and smoking inside is pretty much illegal in Arizona, but there are some grandfathered places.

Fox Cigar Bar is not real close to Tempe, but it's a pretty quick drive by freeways. A gazillion beers on tap, a topnotch humidor, and friendly staff.

Closer to you - really close - is Big Sticks. You can smoke inside, although they don't serve drinks. But, Toby Keith's Bar & Grill nearby has a patio where I've heard you can smoke.

Other than that, I don't know of drinks/smoking combinations - hopefully someone else might.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Serving drinks and smoking inside is pretty much illegal in Arizona, but there are some grandfathered places.

Fox Cigar Bar is not real close to Tempe, but it's a pretty quick drive by freeways. A gazillion beers on tap, a topnotch humidor, and friendly staff.

Closer to you - really close - is Big Sticks. You can smoke inside, although they don't serve drinks. But, Toby Keith's Bar & Grill nearby has a patio where I've heard you can smoke.

Other than that, I don't know of drinks/smoking combinations - hopefully someone else might.


----------



## Yankeelawdog (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't know of any except for the Westin Kierland in North Scottsdale which has a cigar lounge/bar.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I usually stop at Cigar King in Scottsdale when I'm in town. Nice lounge with some tv's and comfortable chairs.
No cocktails but they had some soda last time I was there. Bit north of Tempe though


----------



## hott wheellzz (Feb 7, 2014)

I've heard Talking Stick Casino has a very nice lounge. You can bring your own sticks and they also serve drinks as well as food


----------



## RommyR (Apr 18, 2014)

Tritones said:


> Serving drinks and smoking inside is pretty much illegal in Arizona, but there are some grandfathered places.
> 
> Fox Cigar Bar is not real close to Tempe, but it's a pretty quick drive by freeways. A gazillion beers on tap, a topnotch humidor, and friendly staff.
> 
> ...


You can add Magnums in North Phoenix to that list


----------



## Matyoka (Apr 10, 2015)

At least 5 Cigar Lounges within 10 mile radius from Mesa. Fox is building their new location in Lower Scottsdale modeled after their Gilbert Bar. The "Walking" Sticks Casino has an awesome cigar lounge... Magnums is ok, lost a lot of his clients to Fox. Churchill's and Ambassador are upper Scottsdale with great reputation!!!


----------



## Matyoka (Apr 10, 2015)

hott wheellzz said:


> I've heard Talking Stick Casino has a very nice lounge. You can bring your own sticks and they also serve drinks as well as food


Hey there,

YES, the Cigar Lounge is awesome there however be ready to pay $22 for a Rum and coke...

Lev


----------



## Matyoka (Apr 10, 2015)

Oh yeah, forgot to mention the Scottsdale Cigar Club. Never been there, the name sounds too snobbish for my taste


----------



## VictorLouis (Sep 29, 2014)

Actually, they're not snobbish in the least. It's located in an industrial park area surrounding Scottsdale's Executive Airpark. The lounge is narrow and deep. Rather than a humidor room, they have large humidor cabinets lining the entire left wall. You can look at the selection through glass, all while remaining in the comfort of the lounge climate. Along the entire right-hand hand wall is a bank of large screens, at least 8-10, IIRC. And, there's numerous smoking chairs aligned to view them. In the rear, there is a card-table, or two. 

Ironically, they are literally just two -blocks around the corner from Cigar King in Scottsdale. Rather easy to kill two with one stone that way.


----------

